# Mod This Week End



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I got some mod's done this week end (between honey do jobs). Added two 4" deck plates to the top of the tank cover so I can turn on the gas with out removing the cover. I also added a 6" deck plate to the side so I can check the gas gauge and switch over the tanks. I as plumbed in a gas line on the high side of the regulator for the gas grill, I tried to come off of the outcoming line but did not get enough pressure to run the grill. I posted pictures in my album in the gallery.

Gary


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

All good mods, Gary. I installed a pleated shower door today. Went well. Forecast for Denver is 70 degrees by this Saturday (it is snowing and 35 now). I can finally de-winterize. We are booked for the 2005 Shakedown camp at Cherry Creek State Park in two weeks. Let camping season #2 begin.

And I don't want to hear from southern CA, TX, and FL Outbackers asking, "What do you mean by 'camping season'?"

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> And I don't want to hear from southern CA, TX, and FL Outbackers asking, "What do you mean by 'camping season'?"
> 
> [snapback]34569[/snapback]​


Hey we had almost two weeks this year where the weather was so bad we couldn't camp--

NAAHHHH!!! Just kidding -- I think you can actually camp every day out here in South Texas...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I cut the cover with a jigsaw...but I think that the cover is made out of self-healing plastic







, the plastic would melt and then reseal it self as fast as I was cutting. I just cut it in pie slices and I could keep them from sticking together.

Just take your time and the cover cuts very clean.

The rivets are aluminum and you need the long neck ones...the short neck will not make it.

Also if you are going to use the six inch cover...make sure that you don't force the ring in, I had to remove the ring after I got it installed because I could not get the lid to screw in. When I cut the sides i didn't get them round enough.

I was going to cut in a door but I saw this on JohnL's album and thought that it looked alot easlier.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Picutures...pictures...pictures.

(please)


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Picutures...pictures...pictures.
> 
> (please)
> [snapback]34595[/snapback]​


Pictures

Very nice job. My mod list never stops growing.







Nor does my tool list (I don't have a rivet gun)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know how to link the pictures to a post...but if you go to the gallery and look in my album I posted photos there.

Gary


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have to learn how to do that...

Thanks Jared...

Gary


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Great Mod!
















We have to be careful getting the cover on and off of ours, there isn't much extra space after adding the electric jack. That would be handy!

Lorrie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I like the quick connect T fitting for the grill too. I'm going to have to look into this one as a potential for my 26RS.

Great Mod.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> And I don't want to hear from southern CA, TX, and FL Outbackers asking, "What do you mean by 'camping season'?"
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]34569[/snapback]​


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Fire44 what grill do you have? I was thinking of switching my Webber Q to the low pressure side because on full pressure it seems to run a little hot.

Jim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the Weber "Q" also.....I tried to hook to the output side of the regulator but when I did I got very little flame out of the grill (only got flame on about 1/4 of the burner). I switched to the input side (hose runs from the tank through a "T" and into the regulator) and got a good strong flame.

The only problem I have with the setup is the grill will only work off the front tank. I am afraid that we could run out of gas in the back tank and try to switch to the front and not have enough gas!!! Any thoughts would be helpful.









Gary


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I always use mine straight off the back tank I got a hose that screws into the tank on one end and the grill on the other. I have never run out on either tank on the first trip every year i just have them both topped off.

Jim


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice Mod Gary. That tank cover is a royal pain in the @$$ to take on and off.


----------

